# [SOLVED] BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, so be gentle with me...

I was running TortoiseSVN earlier today when my power to the laptop got cut off, and now I cannot boot into Windows Vista on my other partition (the main C:/ partition). I am getting a blue screen with this error message every time I try to boot:

STOP: c000006 The instruction at 0x%081x referenced memory at 0x%81x. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x%081x.

I believe something in the registry was corrupted because of that, but I do not know how to fix it...
I would like to avoid reformatting my laptop if I can avoid it., since there is a lot of stuff on my C drive.

This is my system information:
- Windows Vista Home Edition SP2
- x86 (32-bit)
- Same as above as installed originally, except was SP1
- OEM version
- Both installation and hardware are nearly 3 years old
- CPU - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo T7250 @ 2.00 GHz
- Video Card - nVidia GeForce 8600GT
(Unsure of motherboard and power supply)

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

Exception code *0xc0000006* = HDD I/O error

Run HDD Diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

See if you can boot with Vista DVD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

I have not been able to get SeaTools to work from a .iso, is it alright if I use the Windows version?

I can boot my other partition with my Vista CD but not the faulty one.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

Run the Windows version. The HDD needs to be tested.

Do you have 2 physical HDDs or 2 partitions on a single HDD?

Why could you not boot with SeaTools ISO? Change BIOS settings to boot from DVD first.


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

I ran the Windows version: the SMART Check and Short Drive Self Test passed, but the Long Drive Self Test ended in failure after leaving it running the whole night.

I have 2 partitions on a single HDD.

The Latest version of SeaTools could not boot, it kept giving me invalid opcode errors, and the text version keeps getting stuck at "scanning for controllers".


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

(I can't seem to find the edit button so I'm making a new post in this thread...)

I ran chkdsk, and the blue screen has stopped appearing. However, now it goes to a black screen with a movable cursor. It responds to the caps lock and num lock keys, but I can't bring up the Control Panel and it doesn't log in. 

Should I mark it as resolved and post a new thread about this or would it be better to stay in here?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*



cwjian90 said:


> Long Drive Self Test ended in failure
> 
> The Latest version of SeaTools could not boot, it kept giving me invalid opcode errors, and the text version keeps getting stuck at "scanning for controllers".


The Long Drive test failed; SeaTools is DOS-based (Windows does not load).

You need to replace your HDD. I suggest you back up personal profile folder files, e.g., Pics, Music, Docs, etc... before the HDD fails completely.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*



jcgriff2 said:


> The Long Drive test failed; SeaTools is DOS-based (Windows does not load).
> 
> You need to replace your HDD. I suggest you back up personal profile folder files, e.g., Pics, Music, Docs, etc... before the HDD fails completely.


Sorry, but I'm no longer getting the blue screen, just the black screen with cursor? I'm rerunning the SeaTools to see if it will complete the test this time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

See if you can boot with your Windows DVD and select system repair.

I had the same black screen with curser flashing over the summer - my HDD failed.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*



jcgriff2 said:


> See if you can boot with your Windows DVD and select system repair.
> 
> I had the same black screen with curser flashing over the summer - my HDD failed.


System Repair does not detect anything wrong, and the cursor does not flash in my case. It is movable and the keyboard appears to be working, just that the screen is black. Pressing shift 5 times results in a little beep.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

Can you boot into SAFEMODE using the HDD?

Tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*



jcgriff2 said:


> Can you boot into SAFEMODE using the HDD?
> 
> Tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.


Booting into safe mode using the problematic Windows Vista installation on the main partition results in the same thing.

Booting both normally and into safe mode using the installation in my backup partition works fine.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

I suggest running the HDD tests again - be sure to backup files first. Every time diagnostics are run on HDD, further damage to it may occur. I think the HDD is bad.


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

I think you may be right..it failed again. Is it normal to need to replace the HDD after 2-3 years?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

It is difficult to define "normal". 

Some laptops here - all came with Vista; now running Windows 7 -

- HP laptop with a Fujitsu HDD - *HDD failed after 2 years*.
- Toshiba laptop with a Fujitsu HDD - all OK (~ 3 years old)
- Fujitsu laptop with a Toshiba HDD - *HDD failed after 3 years*.
- Sony Vaio > 3 years old; HDD fine
- HP XP Media Center laptop (2006); HDD is fine

Then there is a Dell Laptop from 1996 with Windows 95 running - HDD is fine! However, I do not use it very often.

You can replace a laptop HDD very easily today. I picked up a 500 GB for ~ $50 over the summer for this particular HP dv7-1020us laptop. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cwjian90 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: BSOD: I/O error status of 0x%081x*

Alright, thank you for all your help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Luck to you with new HDD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

